# "Ask A Vet Online"



## Yvonne G (Nov 22, 2008)

When I was signing in just now I saw a banner ad on the Tortoise Forum home page for "Ask A Vet Online." They say you can type in your question and get an answer within minutes. Does anyone know anything about this service?

Yvonne


----------



## Isa (Nov 22, 2008)

I have not heard of that, but it sounds very intersting (if the vet is a good one of course).


----------



## terryo (Nov 22, 2008)

I don't, but I'd like to see that...maybe it's good for a quick answer in case of an emergency.


----------



## kevantheman35 (Nov 22, 2008)

http://www.talktothevet.com/
http://www.ask-the-vet.com/
http://www.drlarrypetvet.com/
http://www.askvetadvice.com/
http://www.justanswer.com/archives/12-1918-1-reptile-vet-questions

looks like theres a number of these services. Good to have onhand


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 22, 2008)

What I saw was a banner ad here on the Tortoise forum home page. Since that first time I saw it, it has not appeared again. Now its the Bean Farm.

Yvonne


----------



## kevantheman35 (Nov 22, 2008)

yea i refreshed about 50 times and just got the bean farm and a few others lol


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 24, 2008)

The banner ad for Ask A Vet Online FINALLY came up again. Here is the link to their site if anyone is interested:

http://www.justanswer.com/are-you-new.aspx?tqid=4730571

Its $9, $15 or $30 and they say if you're not satisfied with the answer you don't have to pay.

Yvonne


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 24, 2008)

I have tried Justanswer.com and they are not necessarily Vets. But people who keep animals. And you put down a payment depending on how important and how fast you want an answer more $$ faster answer. But if you don't like or agree with the answer you don't have to pay. No way to know how accurate an answer you are getting though.


----------

